

Show HN: Seven Figure Seattle – Mapping King County Real Estate Sales - michaelcolenso
http://www.seattlejoy.com

======
michaelcolenso
Made with Leaflet, and data sourced from King County GIS.

Github repo here:
[https://github.com/michaelcolenso/seattlejoy](https://github.com/michaelcolenso/seattlejoy)

